# Flash flood



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Would love to be out in Colorado right now!! all we are going to get out of this big storm is rain and enugh of it to warrent a Flash Flood warning. I have never heard of having to have a flash flood warning in the fall time here! would have been snow it would have been a blizzard!!!:realmad:


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

just rain hear in minnesota to


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah all this rain makes it hard to get he fall cleanups done.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

yes it does *Jake23rc*, then in no time you know we will be getting snow and still haven't got all the leaf jobs done. (O well as long as it's snow I'd be happy that way I can just stay in the truck and bark orders)


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I am so tired of all this rain. Hard to get anything outside done.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah im sick and tired of it myself. Its been raining here 20 out of the last 27 days. I cant get anything done and the ground is so damn saturated right now I cant put a mower on the lawn without making ruts. Next week looks like a nice break in the weather. I hope its sunny all week. we need it, I NEED IT!

On the flipside, having the ground this wet going into winter is a gooooood thing for snow!


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

we r swimming here
i have leaves to do and a shop full of salt


----------

